# New Carpet Track In Rocky Hill, CT!!!!!



## speed321 (Dec 29, 2004)

I just wanted to announce that SpeedZone Hobbies has relocated its store from Cromwell, Ct to 25 Laurel Road Rocky Hill, CT 06067. The relocation has allowed for a much larger indoor Track. It is 83' x 32'. We will be racing all classes and will soon post the schedule. You can visit my website at www.speedzonerc.com and post on my forums page you have questions about racing. It is located under the Team SpeedZone section. I will have the carpet installed the beginning of November. I am installing a sub floor 1st and this will begin in about a week.

SpeedZone Hobbies
25 Laurel Road
Rocky Hill, CT 06067
860-436-2532


----------



## Mayhem (May 5, 2002)

Link Not working for me...How far from K/N in Stafford spgs? Any oval racing???


----------



## speed321 (Dec 29, 2004)

Sorry for the inconvenience but the site will be back up and running tonight. In the mean time my forums page is http://speedzonerc.proboards49.com/. Yes but go to my forums board and vote the polls. It is about 30 mins. Thanks


----------



## rcjunkie (Jul 17, 2003)

What kind of carpet??


----------



## speed321 (Dec 29, 2004)

Ozite.


----------



## rcjunkie (Jul 17, 2003)

from where?


----------



## speed321 (Dec 29, 2004)

Calandra racing.

http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Shopping_Cart&file=product&c_op=viewprod&prodID=7718822

Why do you ask is there other places to get carpet from? I was only aware of these guys. Please let me know if you have any information for me. 

Thanks.


----------



## speed321 (Dec 29, 2004)

The carpet is on order and scheduled for a Tuesday or Wednesday Delivery.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Great carpet, and the standard for top tracks. We bought the same last Feb and have about 200,000 laps on it... 

How far from NYC are you guys? I work in Westchester and may stop in if I can find some time.

MR


----------



## speed321 (Dec 29, 2004)

It is probably about 2 hours depending on where you’re coming from. Here is my address 

25 Laurel Road
Rocky Hill, CT 06067

Use map quest...


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

What's the latest update on the track construction?


----------



## speed321 (Dec 29, 2004)

Well the sub floor is done. The carpet is on the way. I have confirmed shipping with Calandra. I am on Schedule we will be up and running in no more than 2 weeks. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## speed321 (Dec 29, 2004)

The carpet is installed and we will begin racing this week. Looks like thursday will be the first race. Rules will posted on website by next week.


----------

